# Massive hard lump in horses chest...



## YummyHorses (8 February 2013)

Horse has been off games recently with a possible SI problem. He is responding well to physio and controlled exercise however he has been noticeable grumpy, looking in pain over the last month or so.  I have done my best to control the pain with bute and extra time out at grass, plenty of love, cuddles etc.

Last Friday I got on and took him out for his daily walk round the school and he was short and stuffy up front. Put him up into trot to find him dropping. I was left feeling very confused so in light of his back and now his front I gave him Saturday off with more time out at grass to keep him moving. This week, I have continued to walk gently round the school for 20 mins or so and whilst he has been okay he is still a bit short up front on the left rein. My vet is coming out Monday morning to assess.

However, when leading him to the school today, I looked down to adjust his breastplate to discover a huge lump in his chest, a lump the size of my hand, extremely hard and sitting on the left side of his chest. When I touched it his ears went back and he seemed uncomfortable. I removed the breastplate and walked him round and he seemed better, not so short in his stride. 

BUT what could it be?  He had his annual vaccination jab 2 months ago in the exact place but surely he would not have a reaction this late after the injection. He hasn't been kicked. I guess he could have somehow driven a thorn, piece of wood into himself and this is swelling. Maybe an abcess. 

Anyway ideas please? Thanks so much.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 February 2013)

It's probably a haematoma (big bruise) - can you be SURE he wasn't kicked.  We had one with a horse who'd tripped and fallen a couple of weeks ago, and he kicked himself in the chest in the process! (Clumsy git!)  It was rock hard and VERY tender!  Alternating hot and cold foments did the trick and cleared it up in a coupe of days.


----------



## YummyHorses (8 February 2013)

Thanks for responding. I guess I cant be 100% he hasn't been kicked. He normally goes out on his own however when the snow arrived I put my daughters pony out with him as a calming influence (which seemed to work) just for a few days. The pony doesn't have shoes on the back but would still hurt I am sure if he kicked out. This was weeks ago though - would it take that long to appear? I don't think I would have missed it - my groom hasn't seen it either. 

Horses heh....


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 February 2013)

No - a haematoma from a kick would usually come up within a couple of days, and probably unlikely an unshod pony would cause it.  Could he have got cast?  It certainly MIGHT be an abcess from a thorn or similar.  I would try hot fomenting a couple of times a day, followed immediately by trickling cold water on it.  Whatever caused it, that should help shift it.  Obviously if it gets worse you might need a vet.


----------



## YummyHorses (8 February 2013)

Yep thanks for that. The vet is coming on Monday morning but will do the hot and cold in the meantime. I will continue to walk him out and have plenty of time out at grass. Poor old boy.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

It could be a vaccine reaction for sure, poor lad. Hope it comes to a head soon if its an abscess.


----------



## YummyHorses (8 February 2013)

FfionWinnie - do you think so after so long? And what would they do with it? Drain it off or medication?


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

It's not something I've experienced in horses but definitely in sheep. It could have been brewing for a while and this is it coming to a head. Or it could be something totally unconnected. I wouldn't however discount a vaccine reaction myself. 

I'm not sure what they would do, opening things up can sometimes run the risk of more infection getting in.  If it is an infection rather than a haematoma it sounds like it might be going to break out its self anyway. Are there any soft spots on it?

I would be wondering if this is why he has been grumpy for the last month or so put it that way.


----------



## YummyHorses (8 February 2013)

It does add up. I kinda put down the poorly look to his back and him not feeling great with that. But he has been really nasty on occasions and bless him looked proper ill. 

No soft spots around the lump. Its enormous and he isn't keen when you prod it but I will check more tomorrow. Kinda adds up to a reaction to the vaccine but just not the timing. Its a long while. 

Be glad when the vet has been.


----------



## ssanta (11 February 2013)

My horse is suffering the same thing. Vaccinated with proteqflu and tet in Jan 2012 and it took til June for the abscess to come  out on his neck.  He was vaccinated in Jan this year with just flu (Proteqflu) in his chest and guess what looks like an abscess again.  First time round I chased the drugs company and they paid my vet bills, this time round I am going to get the vet to chase the company.  I am so cross with myself for letting the vet vaccinate him again - she was very convincing saying "its the tetanus part they react to". Please get in contact if you want any further info.


----------



## ArcticFox (11 February 2013)

seems like a long time from the vacc to reaction though.  all vaccines for horses can cause a reaction and some horses are more sensitive to them.  Drug companies will always want to know if their product has caused a reaction as they will have a log in case they receive several reports and have to withdraw batches. 

fwiw I use only proteq flu in preference to anything else (various reasons) and have not had a reaction. 

Did you get the vet out - what did they find?


----------



## YummyHorses (11 February 2013)

Okay - vet out this morning and its an abscess. And huge. She has drained as much as she can and we continue to flush it out every few hours. On loads of medicines and looks poorly bless him. She did say that his immune system might have been fighting the abscess for weeks. she has sent content of the abscess for a biopsy and also done bloods. He is off work tomorrow and then she wants me to start working him again come Wednesday. Just at walk, light work. 

Do you think I have a case to go to the vaccine company?


----------



## ssanta (12 February 2013)

Yes. If your vet thinks its from vaccination then the drug company should pay your bills.  Which vaccine do you use?  
My horse's first lump took 4 months. Found him very distressed, hadn't burst so vet lanced it - full of puss.  Took a few weeks to mend, but you wouldn't know - no scar!  This lump is in his chest and feels hard, bit bigger than a tennis ball. Just waiting. Please don't let them use the same vaccine again!


----------



## YummyHorses (12 February 2013)

My vet is back out tomorrow so I will chat with her about how I deal with the manufacturer of the vaccine. We used proteq flu. 

We are still flushing it out....which is yuk!! No real change in how he looks but it is too soon. Just hope he feels more comfortable than before. Will walk him around the school tomorrow. He has spent the last couple of days moochin around the field.

Thanks for all your comments on this.


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 February 2013)

Eurgh, poor horse!

Did the vet comment on the cause?


----------



## ArcticFox (13 February 2013)

Here is info for SAR and how to report: 
http://www.noah.co.uk/issues/briefingdoc/17-pharmacovigilance.htm 

Cx


----------



## YummyHorses (14 February 2013)

Well we continue to flush but little stuff is coming out now. He is such a good boy. Cant be pleasant having us pushing a tube in and out of his chest really hard trying to break up the abscess and then inserting a syringe to suck out the yuk. 

Am pleased to report that he is already looking better. His coat looks less dull and you can see that his eye is more normal.....doesn't seem in pain any more. He is also becoming a complete pain in the arse again - stamping at feed time, licking me all over, nose in my pockets, pushing you around etc so whilst irritating is really good to see!

My vet is pretty sure its a reaction to the vaccine and has agreed to take it up with the company. I will let you know what happens. Kinda hope they help as the treatment is gunna cost a fortune.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (15 February 2013)

Your poor boy! It sound horrible, glad to hear he is feeling more himself.


----------



## onemoretime (15 February 2013)

Someone on the BD forum has had trouble with Proteq flu.


----------



## YummyHorses (15 February 2013)

I hope my vet puts a good case forward. She is going to send the vaccine company my bills and see what they say. She has suggested that they are likely to make a goodwill gesture however I am expecting a complete payment!!

He is a lot better. Eyes wide open, coat looking a lot less dull, playing in the field again.....fab to see. I rode him today - only at walk - felt like he could explode but was a good boy. Will start to gentle bring him back into work.

Thanks to everyone for your comments, really appreciate having people to chat to on here.


----------



## googol (17 February 2013)

I really don't want to hijack ur post but I was searching lumps and found it (I don't always get v many responses to my own threads possibly because I'm new!) yesterday i noticed my horse wasn't himself when I was stretching his head down to eat off the ground. He puts his head down normally until its about a foot from the ground then he goes really slowly to get his nose right down. I immediately thought neck /back but when I was checking him over I noticed he has a hard lump prob about the size of a golf ball in under his jawline like where his throatlash wud pass underneath, more to the RHS. Could this be an abcess? He hasn't been vaccinated recently. It doesn't seem sore to touch. I've already checked him this morning and he has eaten normally but he's stil not happy stretching down (he's fed from a haynet) I will prob ring the vet later. Any ideas are appreciated!!


----------



## YummyHorses (17 February 2013)

Googol - I wouldn't think its anything to do with the vaccine. My horses lump was directly where they inject for the vaccine so made sense for the abscess to appear. 

Could be an abscess I guess. Is there a puncture wound? I would call the vet - difficult to tell where it is from what you are saying but could it be teeth? Does the horse have a high temperature? 

Sorry I cant help any more.....let us know how you get on. Good luck.


----------

